# LifeStyle and Cost Figures at Next Step Australia



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.nextstepaustralia.com/downloads/pdf/_cost-of-living.pdf

http://www.nextstepaustralia.com/downloads/pdf/_LifestyleinAustralia.pdf


----------



## cic (Jun 2, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> http://www.nextstepaustralia.com/downloads/pdf/_cost-of-living.pdf
> 
> http://www.nextstepaustralia.com/downloads/pdf/_LifestyleinAustralia.pdf


 :+


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> http://www.nextstepaustralia.com/downloads/pdf/_cost-of-living.pdf
> 
> http://www.nextstepaustralia.com/downloads/pdf/_LifestyleinAustralia.pdf


Good source of info but i think the cost of living mentioned is way less than the actual costs involved.

Rayh.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i'd say this is bang on.. though rent is slightly higher in sydney closer to the city, if you go further away the cost of transport becomes higher as you travel in zone one and two. we normally shop for around $100 per week that includes milk for the lil one and nappies. and we do not eat out much


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the information !

this forum has been VERY helpful to us.

-Bil


----------

